# Coach Rondo



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

*Rondo knows Hawks' last play before it happens*

http://espn.go.com/video/clip?id=espn:14627416


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

That was pretty awesome to see.


----------

